# Let's get to know each other.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve been think lately about this forum and wondered what many of you are like outside of your gun interests. I realize only about 1-2 percent of us contribute on a regular basis but I thought it would be fun to get to know some of ya beyond guns. So I decided to post a question that you all can answer so that we get to know each other. If this goes over well I’ll add more questions.

Question:

What have you done in your life that if the police, maybe a cold case specialist, should find out that you may be hunted down and arrested? I would find this very interesting.

Anyone?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

So, you're asking for...a confession?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Me I am completely innocent.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> So I decided to post a question that you all can answer so that we get to know each other. If this goes over well I'll add more questions.
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


Since you asked the question, why don't YOU go first and tell all? :watching:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I wasnt even there that day , I was in Germany TDY and you cant prove otherwise!!!:smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

uummmm....... I've never done anything bad in my life, I've always been the shinning example of all that is good in the world. :smt083











:smt077


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! I guess we have a bunch of law abiding citizens here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fairly law abiding but I am not saying any more as I drank the 5th, I mean take the 5th.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Fairly law abiding but I am not saying any more as I drank the 5th, I mean take the 5th.


You can remember that??
I can never remember how many fifths I took.................


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know if I'd be hunted down for it, but I broke a few laws as a teenager. However, I have never been a stunning example of cool and was usually in the nerd/outcast section, so it wasn't anything special.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I can't reply honestly, I don't think the statute of limitations runs out on some of my youth indiscretions. :smt083


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I stole $100 from someone at the mall once. In my defense, if they didn't want it stolen they shouldn't have left laying on the ground in plain sight.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Wow! I guess we have a bunch of law abiding citizens here.


Not necessarily. I don't think anyone is going to be dumb enough to post an admission of committing a crime on an internet message board.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure nobody of any importance reads this. But then, I'm here ain't I.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

you should ask another question. "what's your favorite color?" is always a safe one. i'm not too big on self-incrimination.


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Question:
> 
> What have you done in your life that if the police, maybe a cold case specialist, should find out that you may be hunted down and arrested? I would find this very interesting.
> 
> Anyone?


Maybe a question not involving your right to invoke the 5th Amendment would have been a better starting point?

Here's one:

What hobbies/interests do you have that do not involve shooting?

I'll start. I spend time assembling aircraft models:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Nice work - I used to do a lot of scale modeling, mostly 1/35 military and scratchbuilt sci-fi. I still have all my stuff, and a bunch of un-assembled models, but not enough time these days so they've been sitting for years.

Myself? Collecting japanese swords - I've just got a few.. 

Robotics.. 

I dabble with the electric guitar..

But mostly these days - sleeping. :mrgreen:


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

AJ:

When you say japanese swords, do you mean modern renditions or vintage?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hobbies and all for me would be photography, I also do model planes although it has been some time since my last one, and oddly enough I collect dolls, although there again I haven't bought one in about three years.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Statute of limitations has run out on all my indiscretions.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

NIce work there tejas!!!

My hobbies - Waterfowl Hunting, Carving, Retriever Training, Decoy Collecting, Fishing, Fast talking the wife so I can go do/buy more stuff.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

tejas said:


> AJ:
> 
> When you say japanese swords, do you mean modern renditions or vintage?


Modern renditions... I wish I could afford vintage!

So long as you're asking, I descend from two samurai families in Osaka, Japan.. but my family lost all heirlooms, so my goal someday would be to commission a new sword with my family crest to start passing down again. I figure I'll probably have to drop at least $10k on that!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> .... Fast talking the wife so I can go do/buy more stuff.


Do you give lessons? I could use some.


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

A_J said:


> So long as you're asking, I descend from two samurai families in Osaka, Japan...


Very cool!


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> NIce work there tejas!!!


Thanks, JW!

My eyes are getting too old now, so my model making has tapered off quite a bit.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Todd said:


> Do you give lessons? I could use some.


Sure!! $75 an hour!!!:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Sure!! $75 an hour!!!:smt083


You're not supposed to fast talk me, you're supposed to teach me how to fast talk. Or was that the first lesson? :mrgreen:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Guess my next hobby to shooting would be moderating a Bulletin Board.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Lemme see.........
AHDRA (all harley drags)
Flat track racing(on harleys)
NHRA (mostly just the Harley's)
Babes( preferrably on harleys)
Cruising the twisty's on my harley,
and of course guns(does anyone know where I can get grips for a full size 1911 with the harley logo on them???:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ).


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jwkimber45
> Sure!! $75 an hour!!!
> 
> You're not supposed to fast talk me, you're supposed to teach me how to fast talk. Or was that the first lesson?


You're learning very quickly grasshopper....


----------



## Mini14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wood Worker, worthless college degree, gun nut, Christian, videogamer, pet lover Hunter wannabe.


----------

